# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool

## USlava77

After a full system scan (On Windows 7) the AVP Tool found no threats but I decided to make a report. My Problem is that it *doesn't* make a report for some unknown reason.
This is what I do: I go to the Manual disinfection tab and click Gathering System Information after a while it finishes but when i click Open Folder it doesn't do anything.
When I search the folder I installed the Virus Removal Tool in for avptool_syscheck.zip i get nothing again. What should I do? :Huh: 


TIA

----------


## kamna222

How can I read, in English, the posts written in Russian? My Russian is not so good. Thanks.

----------

